
Where Is Real America? (Statistical Analysis) - barry-cotter
https://medium.com/migration-issues/where-is-real-america-54a63a381205
======
barry-cotter
An analysis of metro areas in the US, measuring their divergence from the
metro area average on 20 measures, among them foreign born share, married
share and labour force participation.

